# Is 4G worth it on HDX



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

Is 4G worth $100 over wifi on HDX 8.9?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It would not be for me as I have good WiFi in my house which is the only place I'd likely use it.  I also have a 'mifi' type connection available via my phone if I should be in a place that has no wifi and I need to get on the internet.

Note, too, that the extra purchase cost is just for the included 4G radio. . . . you still have to pay ATT or Verizon to have it connect to their network.


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

Ok I didn't realize that - then it isn't worth it all!  Thanks Ann!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, of course, it IS worth it to a lot of folks -- some people use their tablets _constantly_. It's their many computing/communication device. And for them, ALWAYS having a connection available -- without having to mess with a separate device or go find a public wifi spot -- is KEY.

I'll even admit, at times it would be convenient. We have a guy in our choir who plays from an iPad -- if he's forgotten a piece of music, he can just go on line quickly to his cloud storage and get it MUCH faster than one of us paper people who would have to go find the spare church copy or make a copy of someone else's music.

But, I got the first 8.9HD with the cell plan and I barely used it. Fortunately it didn't cost much -- only $50 for the year as it was a promotional deal -- and I just let it expire when it was finished and haven't even thought about renewing. I actually barely use that Fire as the screen on my HDX7 is so much better!


----------



## Suzsmarmie (Sep 11, 2010)

Not trying to hijack the thread, but your reply, Ann, was really interesting as to using your 7"HDX over your 8.9. I'd really really love to have a HDX, but really really hate to pay so much for the 8.9HDX when my 8.9 is just a year old.  I mainly use it for reading and playing some games; my hesitation is I had the 7" Fire when I went to the 8.9 and the screen size made a huge difference.  After reading your reply, I wonder if the new bells and whistles on the 7 HDX would be a good "in between" for me.

Ok, Ok...I'm trying very hard to resist; but MAYBE I could just give in a little...lol..

Thanks!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

For me, the improved resolution on the HDX makes all the difference.  You can zoom as needed and the touch sensor seems much more accurate. You can also set the default print size to be slightly larger than usual if necessary.  I really do like using it BETTER than the HD8.9.

All that said, I'm sure the 8.9HDX is even better, but, like you, don't really want to spend the money again.  Maybe in a year or two if I have a hankerin' for a bigger tablet.  'Course, I do also have a Win8 tablet so that's another reason I'm not spending for the HDX8.9.


----------



## Suzsmarmie (Sep 11, 2010)

And I have the 8.9HD .... awwww, jeez, Ann... what to do; what to do?? lol.. just kidding (myself, probably; definitely not my husband). Thanks so much for your honest opinion. Maybe me going from the original fire to the 8.9 hd is what made the huge difference in the two. Going down to the 7 hdx may be just the ticket, as I've read the hdx is smoother surfing, faster response, etc.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh yeah . . .  I had the OFire.  The 7"HD was a BIG improvement.  And if you went straight to the 8.9HD that probably seemed even more better.  -- mostly because of the screen size. With both 7 and 8.9 HDs I used them interchangably -- whichever happened to be charged.  So I had every intention of getting both a 7" and 8.9" HDX but then when I saw how good the screen was on the 7" I decided I didn't need an 8.9" right away . . . . and haven't changed my mind. And there are features on the HDX that are not on the HD.  At this point I use it quite a lot and the 8.9" HD only a little and I don't really see that changing.


----------



## Suzsmarmie (Sep 11, 2010)

So when I place my order, is there a special code to use so that you get your commission on this sale (hehehe). Thank you again; I can always count on honest straight answers and help from everyone on this board. Always appreciated no matter if I pull the trigger or not..you know I'm going to eventually do it, don't you..lol.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Just use one of the links above.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Best to wait for another sale, which Amazon has been doing often. It was on sale for $30 off last weekend, $199, but seems to be back to regular price. If you are AARP there is also a discount from them.


----------



## Suzsmarmie (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks, Tabatha...I just noticed the price was back up to $299. I didn't see an option for ads or no ads; maybe I missed it? I didn't "add to cart", so that may be where it is. Now I'll be holding my breath until the next sale.. lol. My husband refuses to be AARP, so that's out. Now I'll be on "sale watch"..


----------



## Suzsmarmie (Sep 11, 2010)

$229..duh...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

"ads" or "no ads" is "with special offers" or "without special offers".


----------



## Suzsmarmie (Sep 11, 2010)

I found it, Ann when I went to "add to cart"... thanks again. Just waiting for a special deal now.


----------



## MagentaSunset (Oct 1, 2010)

rlkubi said:


> Is 4G worth $100 over wifi on HDX 8.9?


I ordered the 4G 8.9HDX pretty much for use while traveling. We have great WIFI (FIOS) coverage at home, but I needed the flexibility on the road. We also have the 7" HDX, but did not get the 4G coverage on that tablet. If you have good WIFI at your disposal most of the time, you are probably good to go without the added expenditure. The tablet is terrific in both sizes - we love them!


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I got the 4G 8.9" HDX, but have not signed up for the service, so far.  I have wifi at home and at several of the hospitals I frequent and mostly just do without that connectivity elsewhere.

There is a hospital nearby where I am pretty often with my patients and I use their wifi IF I have to wait, but I discovered that I can park in the lot next door, where I sometimes go to TOGOs and connect right up to the hospital wifi.  The other day I needed to access an email that had a $10 off coupon for Kohl's so I stopped in that lot, brought up the email and there it was, nice and scannable, when I checked out at Kohl's.

Kohl's has wifi but it is pretty flakey.

But I did want the option and really did think I would have signed up by now.


----------



## auburn1975 (Sep 4, 2010)

If you have many wifi-only devices and need to have 4G flexibility for any one or multiple (Fire HDX, Kindle(s) Keyboards, IPAD(S), etc.) devices at a time, you might do as I and pay Verizon $10/mth and use your smartphone as a personal 4G hot-spot.  The speed is great and always handy.  Plus, you can turn it on and off without fees if you are not traveling or don't need it in any monthly billing cycle.  This works best for me.


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

Is there a limit for the usage for $10/mth.?


----------

